# .pdf-dateien: seitenanzahl verkleinern



## nils11 (27. Februar 2002)

ahoi,

ich hab ne frage zu .pdf-dateien: ich ahbe nun eine, die knapp 1200 seiten :-( umfasst. aber das wird mir doch zuviel beim ausdrucken  und deshalb würde ich gerne wissen, ob man die schrift kleiner stellen kann oder so, um die anzahl zu verringern.

es soll übrigens kein inhalt gelöscht werden  .

es wäre auch nicht schlecht, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, wie man diesen dateityp in word importiert. das würde mir auch schon helfen  .


----------



## lucki (2. März 2002)

pdf sind dokumentenecht und können auch mit kopierschutz (auch drucken kann untersagt werden) versehen werden, was ich weiss also nicht verändert werden. 
wenn das aber nicht gesperrt ist kann man mit textwerkzeug (gibts auch im acrobat reader) kopieren {Strg+C}. direkt importieren geht glaub ich nicht.


----------



## nils11 (2. März 2002)

*öhm...*

öhm, und wie finde ich dieses textwerkzeug im acrobat reader  ???


----------



## lucki (2. März 2002)

*textewerkzeug*

und daneben gibts auch noch das grafikwerkzeug...
viel erfolg


----------



## nils11 (3. März 2002)

*oki...*

ok, danke für den tipp. ich werds mal versuchen  .


----------

